# Dollar store skeleton heads transformation



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

they look great make 100 or more and cover the walls with them


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

easy peasy!! awesome look!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

These are disgusting! hahahaha That translates to... GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

These came out awesome! Great idea.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looking gr8 

amk


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I Love this! They would be a great addition to my cemetery!


----------



## Mark44 (Jun 20, 2016)

Those came out fantastic, thanks for posting this. Wanna try and do some myself!


----------



## lorajoslyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind replies!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome!!! Great job on making them look mummified!!! You can put them on fence posts as toppers.....
stuff like that. Put lights in them like you said...... very cool!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome! I adore the quick and dirty revamps

Now I need to find where my $1 Store skull stash is and get to work.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice job, they look great


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is fantastic! I have left over stain from a project and a heating gun. I can't wait to give this a try.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

I needed this! My wife picked up like 8-10 $1 skulls last year becasue "I figured you could use them" (YAY!) but they are so silly looking that I don't really have a place for them. This is the perfect way to work them into my haunt.

Thanks!


----------



## BloodyBride (Jul 16, 2016)

This looks totally sweet! I can't wait to try it out!!!! Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Super creepy! Thanks for the idea


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

These look so great!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

I assume you can do the same with $1 store hands also.. these look great i definitely want to do a bunch and just throw them throughout ny lawn and maybe zip tie some to my railings. Thanks for the turorial. They look great!


----------



## lorajoslyn (Oct 10, 2012)

yes, definitely. i added a few hands and leg bones as well!


----------



## Phoenix Cemetery (Jul 7, 2016)

I need to get to the dollar store ASAP and start working on these. Great post, Thanks!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

love this idea. hated these skulls before this. thanks


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I have about 30 of these skulls sitting in a box. I like the idea


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great makeover!
I ordered a box of DT skulls a couple weeks ago, and they're a different style. The jaws are tight together. They're somewhat more realistic (though a bit small).


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

They look great! You should do a whole crypt.


----------



## happybecca (Aug 13, 2016)

These are amazing! I keep coming back to look at them because they're just so awesome. Fantastic job


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

LOVE the Dollar Store!

Great (and cheep) dead stuff!


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Treated right they make GREAT and cheep decorations..... you just have to add some LOVE!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome, I will use your technique on our skulls for the cemetery fence 

Sent from a plastic device


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

those look fantastically creepy!!


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Hung under cheese cloth over a light with fishing line all over the yard looks SUPER creepy!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

This are the sort of crafting jobs I love. Starting with something plain and super cheap...and ending up with something fantastic that looks like it costs 10x as much. It's hard to see the detail of the finished skulls. I'll send you my address you send over say 20 and I'll check them out then send them you back lol. 

Great work.. love the finished colouring on them. I did have to double check that saran wrap was what we call cling film though lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so stealing this idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrazyMom (Oct 12, 2016)

Been trying to recreate this but mine didn't turn out as well.
However I did improvise by putting some bright green glow sticks inside (Rogormotor's idea) and the glow is perfectly creepy.  even at a distance.

I used these green ones but I'm sure anything will work.


----------



## oldmanwoerle (Sep 27, 2014)

I made a bunch of these with my Mother-in-Law and she glued them together in a pile and used them as an accent to the guillotine I built her a few years ago. Turned out really well. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Going to try and replicate this in some way for my haunted maze. Great work!


----------



## grayiron (Dec 3, 2009)

I like this Idea....Good job


----------



## eschlis (Oct 18, 2016)

ooh I like this... Thank you for sharing and great work!


----------



## freekvduin (Oct 19, 2016)

What a great idea, getting so much inspiration today


----------



## CrazyMom (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the nice PM's guys.

Here are the Zombie themed Glowsticks I was using.

I even found a discount code on Amazon for them. Not sure how long it will last but they are half of and it just worked. 

Use discount code: 50ZLight

https://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Light...289&sr=8-1&keywords=zombie+lights+glow+sticks


----------

